# Giant ARX 24, Projekt Nr. 2



## Alder_Vader (11. Mai 2019)

Nachdem mein Sohn schneller wuchs als gedacht, liess ich ihn auch mal auf ein 24-Zöller Rad steigen (in dem Video ist das Rad noch im Originalzustand) - und siehe da, er fuhr darauf, als wäre er es schon immer gefahren. Also bestellt für knappe 340 Euro und jetzt haben wir wieder beide unseren Spass, er beim Fahren, ich beim Schrauben! 
Getauscht wurden als erstes die verhungerten 1.50er Reifen, er mag es breiter, jetzt hat er vorne 2.00er und hinten 1.75 in seiner Lieblingsfarbe (er mag es eben auch bunt), überdies einen kürzeren Vorbau mit 32 mm, auch in einer schöneren Farbe, die Kurbeln sind mit 127 mm ebenso kürzer (und leichter) als die Originalen und die gesteckten schwarzen Griffe wurden gegen Lock-On-Griffe in Rot getauscht.
Das grosse Umbauen steht aber noch bevor, denn die Gabel ist nur teilweise aus Alu, da der Gabelschaft aus Stahl ist, hier kann man bestimmt noch Gewicht sparen, überdies hat die bei Kubikes bestellte Gabel (695 Gramm) auch noch eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme.
Sein kleines 20"er hatte ich von 7 Gang auf 9 Gang aufgerüstet, da darf es natürlich keinen technischen Rückschritt geben, also wird auch beim 24"er aufgerüstet, von 8 Gang auf 10 Gang.
Apropos Schaltung, mit der jetzigen Triggerschaltung kommt er viel besser zurecht als mit der schwergängigeren Drehgriffschaltung.

PS: Diesmal nehme ich mir aber fest vor, dass er das Fahrrad länger als nur ein paar Monate fährt, bevor wir wieder ein Grösseres kaufen.


----------



## Alder_Vader (11. Mai 2019)

Falscher Fehler, wollte obigen Beitrag bearbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alder_Vader (17. Juli 2019)

So, die Carbongabel und die 2.35er Schlappen sind drauf und auch die Scheibenbremse. Anfangs hatte ich Bedenken wegen der Scheibenbremse und warnte ihn vor Überbremsung, damit nicht das Vorderrad wegrutscht oder er über den Lenker absteigt, doch bei der ersten Testfahrt (siehe Foto) hat es mit dem 2-Finger-Bremsen schon ganz gut geklappt. 
Danach ging es gleich auf grosse Fahrt ins Nachbardorf Wiesenbach. Längere Strecken fährt er defnitiv lieber (und schneller) auf dem 24er als auf dem 20er.
Ich bin dennoch froh, das wir auch das kleine 20er haben, im August geht es mit dem Zug für eine Woche nach Dänemark und da trage ich doch lieber ein 20"-Kinderrad mit mir als das deutlich grössere 24er.

PS: Als nächstes kommt noch ein Carbon-Lenker dran.


----------



## joglo (17. Juli 2019)

hi, vlt. täuscht das von den Bildern her, aber für mich sieht es so aus als wäre die Einbauhöhe der Carbongabel deutlich größer als die der original Gabel und dass deshalb auch die Geo zu stark verändert wurde, z.B. Tretlager auch ein Stück höher als vorher ist.
Hast Du das mal gemessen?


----------



## kc85 (17. Juli 2019)

Ich tippe auf ca. 4cm mehr Einbauhöhe.

kc85


----------



## Alder_Vader (18. Juli 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> hi, vlt. täuscht das von den Bildern her, aber für mich sieht es so aus als wäre die Einbauhöhe der Carbongabel deutlich größer als die der original Gabel und dass deshalb auch die Geo zu stark verändert wurde, z.B. Tretlager auch ein Stück höher als vorher ist.
> Hast Du das mal gemessen?



Oh, ich vergass zu erwähnen, dass ich die ursprünglich bestellte Aluminium-Gabel wieder retournieren musste, da der Gabelschaft zu kurz war. Daraufhin habe ich diese Carbon-Gabel bestellt: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Road-mounta...sc-brake-fork-full-carbon-fibrer/263802979079
Geachtet habe ich nur darauf, dass diesmal der Schaft lang genug ist.
Bei einer Probefahrt fiel mir nichts Negatives auf, das heisst aber nicht, dass die Einbauhöhe nicht doch, wie vom Vorredner erwähnt, einige Zentimeter höher ist. Dazu kommen noch die breiteren (2.35er versus 1.5er) Reifen.

Ich hab nachträglich gesehen, dass es von Giant sogar ein 24-Zöller mit 2.8er Reifen und Scheibenbremsen gibt, nur leider nicht in Deutschland. Vielleicht hätte sich ja ein Import gelohnt.








						Best pris på Giant XTC 24+ - Se priser før kjøp i Prisguiden
					

Se beste pris på Giant XTC 24+. Sammenlign priser. Les tester og omtaler før du kjøper. Specs: Terreng, 9-12 år, 9 gir, Hydraulisk skivebrems,...




					prisguiden.no


----------

